# Tank and filter costs



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

Im planning on getting a 55g tank maybe a 75g in a month or so and am trying to figure out costs. Ok so people say to get a filter twice the size for your tank so like a 55g i would need one for a 110g. But others said that all you need to worry about is that all your water is being is filtered 10 times an hour. But even a 110g only filters 500 gallons an hour. Im confused on what to do.:-?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think it will hurt to have a filter larger than your tank size. Mine is for a 70g and I have a 20g tank.


----------



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

I know but what i am asking is how much bigger do i need to go??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I prefer 2 filters on 4 foot tanks and larger (55 gallons+)
2 filters rated slightly lower than the pkg says is idea IME.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, I agree about having 2 filters, otherwise there isn't much water flow on the non-filter side, and the water can get nasty over there. I have a 55g, and on one side is a 30-60 gallon rated filter, and on the other side is a 20-40 gallon rated filter with a bio-wheel. Just the cheap HOB filters that they sell at Wal-Mart. So far so good, althought the larger one makes too much noise for my taste. I think it's old---I don't really know because I bought the tank used, and that filter came with it. I bought the smaller filter new.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I vote for 2 filters also. The don't have to be the same type. You can have a hang-on-back and a canister, for example. If you can't afford two big filters at least get a powerhead and a sponge filter. Every type of hang-on-back and canister filter I own has failed at least once without warning. Filtration needs depend on the fish load. You could get by with less filtration with few fish, but you must have lots of filtration for a an overstocked tank like an Malawi mbuna tank. So what kind of fish do you want? Most of us prefer to overfilter, if your fish are happy, they breed and you end up overstocked eventually anyway.

75 and 55 gallon tanks are both available with overflows for sumps, its more expensive and not necessary for fresh water, but it can be a neater looking filtration system for a show tank. You have one corner in the tank and everything else (heater, filter, pump) is underneath out of site. It ok to get a used saltwater setup and convert it. 

Where I live you can a plain 55 with lid and lights (perfecto) for $120 at Petsmart. The wal-mart package for $165 has a heater and a filter that is fine for 30 gallon tank.


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not expert on fish tanks, but I would say it's safe to buy one filter slightly larger. If you use an airstone one the other side of the tank the water shouldn't have a problem circulating with such a great current. Though if you want to start an African Cichilid tank, I would recommend two filters at suggested tank size... Really it all comes down to how many fish you plan on putting in the tank.


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

On craigslist I find 55g's with filter, stand, and gravel going for $50

However filter may not be up to the needs of the tank. Depending on what and how many fish you put in the tank will determine what filter you need.

Also, I don't always trust ratings, sometimes it will list GPH (gallons per hour) and normally it should be about 5 times the volume fo your tank as a good minimum, if your going to add alot of fish a higher turnover rate is better (6-7 times the tank volume).


----------



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

ok well i am planning on having it be a mbuna tank. Will two 60 gallon power filters do the job??:fish:


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I was going to ask what kind of fish - but now I see mbuna.

For a mbuna tank I like large filters - personally I'm a big fan of power filters with sponge filters (such as a Hydro Sponge V ) as well - the power filters remove solid waste, provide chemical (carbon) filtration, and also some biological filtration.
The sponge filters provide a ton of biological filtration and some mechanical filtration. 
By having the sponge filters, I worry less about how much bio-filtration I lose when I change the filter carts on the power filters.
Plus if there is a power outage (very possible in my area in winter) I can run the sponge filters on a battery powered airpump if needed.

A pair of Whisper 60's, Penguin 330 (or 350 or whatever number they've changed it to now) or two Aquaclear 70's would be good for a 55 - for the 75 I'd go with two Aquaclear 110's, or two Penguin Emperors.

I like to really crowd mbuna to diffuse aggression -- however, while that means big filters, it really means WATERCHANGES ! No matter what filters you use, you will end up with a buildup of nitrates that are only removed thru regular partial water changes - 25% weekly is usually a good starting point for densely crowded tanks IME. Lake Malawi cichlids do not tolerate nitrate well - you want to keep it under control.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

no 5 times is not good 7-10 times turnover an hour is good


----------



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

I am probably going to crowd the tank with mbunas. I am probably going to do 40-50% water changes weekly. Other people have suggested more water changes though. Anyways I have never really had a sponge filter and never looked at them. I am going to research the differences between the power and sponge filter.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I feel like if you can find a tank with overflows, or make your own overflows, a sump would be cheaper in the long run and filter your tank much better. Then you could easily go with just one filter. There is always room for accidents, but get a quality pump (the most expensive part of the sump) and you're good to go. I've had one pump fail on me.. luckily I had a spare laying around. I have three tanks that are filtered by nothing but a sump. One of those two tanks does have two pumps though. Overflows can be made for less than $15 for a the flow you'd need out of a 55g. It cost me about that much for 950gph in a 75g which was two 3/4" durso pipes.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

for a 55, grab (2) magnum HOTs. they are 50 a piece. You can also go a canister route and get a rena xp2 for 86 bucks..both would be fine for a 55.

My 55 came with 2 proquatic filters, but I cannot find any parts anywhere for them, so I cant use them.. Im ordering the HOTs above instead.


----------



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok well ive done some reading on canister filter and power filters. I found one good article on a sump filter. What are all the advantages and disadvantages of these filters. I wanted to go with two power hang on back filters meant for 60 gallons, but it sounds like two different types of filters would be better?? So like a 60 gallon power filter and a canister filter?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

a normal power filter and a canister would be nice to run.i am really fond of the HOT mangums because they offer more water current than your average power filter.


----------



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

ok so one i am probably getting a 75 gallon tank. Also after going to the store and seeing that i would have to pay 200 bucks for a canister filter i have decided not to get one. Instead i am going to try to go back to the orignal plan of two power filters. I am thinking 2 biowheel power filters, i think its the Penguin 350 or something. The only thing i am afraid of is that there may be too much current.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i have the penguin 350 and it doesnt give off much current at all. 2 power filters will probably not be enough current. i would add in a power head with them. just my 2 pickles


----------



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok so 2 Power Filters and a Powerhead. Do you like the Penguin Biowheel 350, or is there something else that you recommend?? Someone earlier in this disccusion said Penguin Emperor Filter, did they mean Penguin Biowheel or Marineland Emperor Powerfilter?? My guess is he meant Penguin Biowheel.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

In my 55g i have 6 fish(african cichlids) as of right now i have a powerhead and sponge for a 55g and a hob filter for a 75g and they do a nice job keeping my water clean. In the future I will be getting two more powerheads and sponges and getting rid of the hob filter cause i dont like them..i realy like the powerhead filter they move water very well and is a perfect place for good bac. to grow... someone told me once that powerhead filters are like a septic tank, taking waste from fish and turning it to something good( food for good bac.) while carbon filter are like a kitty litter box holding the waste and have the carbon try to kll the bac. and just like a kiity litter box you have to change the media filter once and a while..... hope this helps


----------



## BBB (Aug 5, 2007)

so you think that it would be better to have 2 powerhead filters and then i am still going to get a penguin biowheel 350 filter. What is a good power head? I have seen a marineland penguin powerhead that filters 300 GPH.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

i like marine powerheards but to me a powerhead is a powerhead. biowheels are very nice if your going with one biowheel and a powerhead that should be fine no need for 2 powerheads good luck


----------

